# The Crippler



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Who invented the crippler? Anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Apparently the answer is in the 100th issue of transworld snowboarding, does anyone have that issue? Could you check the answer for me?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fairly sure it was Terje.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm doing a crossword and terje fits, but there are four more spaces. The first letter is a, and the third letter is i. So it goes a_i_ what do you think that could be?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gian simmen


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Gian simmen


what?

That doesn't fit.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hookers and blow. I don't care I just like saying random things.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Hahahahahaaha.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd have to see a pic of it. It sounds old and twisted so I'd guess Duckboy or Papas


----------

